# Angelfish and Clownfish compatibility problems?



## claw_atticas (Apr 19, 2008)

Apparently there's a soap opera in the works here... All my fish have been doing fine for the past month, the clownfish have been getting a little bit closer to each other... Then just tonight, the female started doing the "clownfish waggle" to the male, and a few minutes after they started up, the angelfish came out and started chasing the male around, chasing him away from the female. The male swims back, the angelfish chases him away again... I turned off the lights, and that helped until I turned them back on again, then moved the live rock, and that helped for a few minutes, but then the angelfish started swimming real close to the clownfish, then kept trying to bump it away with its side.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Normally there are not compatibility issues between the fish in question. However, your aquarium is rather small for the number of fish you have listed, especially given that there is less swimming space in a hex tank to begin with. 

It is difficult to predict behavior in a confined space. In your case, i have the exact same fish ( 2 Ocellaris and 1 Coral Beauty ) in my 38 gallon without any problems. However, the only other fish is a Six Line Wrasse.


----------

